# Metagyndes innata care



## gunslinger (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the captive care of these opiliones?  I know next to nothing about them and searches on them or related species have turned up only foreign language sites (at least foreign language to me) but I was considering "attempting" to get some if I thought I could care for them properly.


----------



## formi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
there are a few treads about them. I keep a few of them about year and half. here are my experience:
 feeding by dead crickets or by cuted Tenebrio larvae, I read that they eat also fruit. Humid substrate with piece of bark where they usualy stay. They can live together but it looks like males are agressive to other males (because i had found a few dead males and no dead female) now i have one male and five females. they layes egs on the bark and females take care about egs. Young hatched about 3 weeks (unfortunately all youngs died  ) about one year later (right now) females lay egs again (without molting).
Excuse my English:8o 
regards martin
Photo of M. chilensis


----------



## formi (Jan 27, 2008)

and the photo of the young one


----------



## dtknow (Jan 28, 2008)

Sad to hear the young died.  Has anyone else have any success?

I think I've seen importers offering to import these to the US but haven't seen it happen. I'd love them if they ever cometo the Us though!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.  May he/she rest in peace. I love oplionids. Daddy longlegs being the only ones seen in person. All the unique ones are always in photos. I hope that will change someday.

Nice photos. I wonder what it takes to keep them successfully? 

Black Widow88


----------



## formi (Jan 28, 2008)

Black Widow88 said:


> I wonder what it takes to keep them successfully?


Me too   

There is one photo from my friend I adore it.... http://www.spidy.goliathus.com/alien-id265.html


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 28, 2008)

I adore this one too! Yellow and black legs! How many species of Opilionids are there. The only ones I've seen are the Daddy Longlegs. 

Black Widow88


----------



## formi (Jan 28, 2008)

*opiliones*

Hi Widow
In my country (Czech Republick) is 33 species recorded. Daddy long legs are the most common,  others are small or rare or living in the soil or everething together so it is hard to catch them. 
this big atractive species of metagyndes belongs to Gonyleptidae (Laniatores group) and they occur new world. IMHO there are only a few rare records of Laniatores in Europe. Everithing from my country belongs to Palatores gr.
The best webpage about opiliones I know was made by Adriano Kury http://www.museunacional.ufrj.br/mndi/Aracnologia/adrikhome.htm
there is alot of pdf available also check list of some groups and counts.....Hope You enjoy it
Best regards
Martin


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome site! Thank you!

Black Widow88


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Also does any one know what species these 2 are?

They're from the site formi posted.

Black Widow88


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 29, 2008)

Too many cool critters, not enough time and money!  Those ones are awesome as well.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 30, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> Too many cool critters, not enough time and money!  Those ones are awesome as well.


I know. This is why I love the insect and spider world. Does any one know what species these are?

Black Widow88


----------



## formi (Jan 30, 2008)

Black Widow88 said:


> Also does any one know what species these 2 are?


hi
 Sodreaninae - Zortalia - Brazil (left) 
 Progonyleptoidellinae - Brazil (right)


----------



## crixalis (Jan 30, 2008)

cool spiders


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 30, 2008)

formi said:


> hi
> Sodreaninae - Zortalia - Brazil (left)
> Progonyleptoidellinae - Brazil (right)


Thanks!

Black Widow88


----------

